# Fifa 13



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a good price coming up for this? Supermarket battle kind of thing.

Don't know wether to preorder if Asda has it on for £30 on release day.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

i've not heard anything about cheap supermarket prices. Usually a few days before release before anything is confirmed.

Tesco might do a Buy 2100 ms points and get it for £30.

I've pre ordered and pre paid for mine today for £40, might get it a day early but not bothered when it comes tbh


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i sold all my coins last week for 20 quid so that pays half my game


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Who's got this then?

I prefer Fifa 12 with the online league!

It worked a lot better. This is like 11 where you have to choose head to head game and only get points


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i got it , find it alot harder than 12


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Been playing since the release, first few games I hated the game but now I'm well into it, it's fantastic passing is much better an harder shooting in harder, the new first touch is great once you know how to use it.

Did anybody get a game manual with theirs?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

no they didnt come with manuals mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Any reason why? I downloaded a PDF version which is a massive help in the game


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't you think online is a bit crap without the league.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Isn't seasons pretty much the same thing, never played much of 12 really


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

got this at tesco midnight on the 27th(so technically 28th, release day) always do it for fifa..

agreed, it's more difficult than before but I do like it.
I never played 12 online, and haven't yet played 13 online so won't effect me much.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Isn't seasons pretty much the same thing, never played much of 12 really


Seasons? The only way I can get online is got to lobby or head to head.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i can play seasons online and leagues mate plus head 2 head


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where do I find that then?

Is it like 12?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Seasons? The only way I can get online is got to lobby or head to head.


The lobby's and head to head are all unranked games, if you goto seasons which is on the main menu page is a online ranked season sort of thing, get promoted to different leagues etc.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Im loving this FIFA 13, currently addicted to ultimate team, as usual. Amazing game


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> The lobby's and head to head are all unranked games, if you goto seasons which is on the main menu page is a online ranked season sort of thing, get promoted to different leagues etc.


Great thanks.

It's just like Fifa 12 with the leagues. Happy chappy now.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

do you guys buy packs with your coins ? ive bought about 15 5k gold packs and havent got a player worth more than 1k


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

cmillsjoe said:


> do you guys buy packs with your coins ? ive bought about 15 5k gold packs and havent got a player worth more than 1k


I always get the 7.5k ones as more value for money.

Had some good players out of them, podolski, rafael. reina


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone used PS Move with this?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

What the **** do game makers do these days before they release a game? 

It's laggy, stalls a lot and the servers don't even work?

It's a good game but **** me sort it out EA.


----------

